# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  BTT should start our own *** company

## JRQ

Wishful thinking, but we honestly do have some extremely well educated members in the field of hair loss. Instead of screwing around with these second-rate 'doctors' who can invent damn latisse for eye lashes, yet just now turn attention to hair loss. Ever questioned that priority? sigh......

So yes, my rant is that we start our own company. I bet you a dollar we would do just as well, if not better. And if not, we would have no one to bitch about anymore but ourselves!!  :Smile:  lol.

----------

